

How to Launch a Startup, Step-by-Step (according to GroundWork Open Source) - kristinwhite
http://talktech.tv/2008/09/18/groundwork-part-2-startup-tips-for-entrepreneurs/

======
JimEngland
I wish the reporter would stop interrupting so I could actually listen to the
answers.

